# Killies Import > Planted Tanks >  'Bryophyte Ecology Ebook' from Janice Glime

## polyglott

Hi all,
I just want to share a post on Bryonet, that I nearly dropped away.
Fortunately I remembered it as a moss discussion started at the german AiD forum. The email pointed to a very interesting Ebook belonging to bryophyte ecology. It contains very broad information about physiology, requirements and biotops of mosses and liverworts at a scientific level. Although it is far away of completition, the size of downloadable pdfs is actual anyhow 51 MB!
Because the post is not too long I'll give you the complete content:
"
_From: [email protected]
To: [email protected], [email protected]
Object: BRYONET: Online Bryophyte Ecology text
Datum: Wed., 8. Nov. 2006, 2:04

BRYONET 

Dear Bryologists, 
First, I apologize for the cross-posting to bryonet and IAB, but many of you are not on the other list. 
You may have already seen my bryophyte ecology book on the IAB website if you went there to get the Bryological Times. However, I am happy to announce that today it was UPDATED and has now all but the last two chapters of volume I, including the missing chapter 5: http://www.bryoecol.mtu.edu/ 

Please feel free to send me your comments, suggestions, and CONTRIBUTIONS! And do feel free to print and give it to your students. 

Janice M. Glime, Professor 
President of IAB; Manager of Bryonet 
Department of Biological Sciences 
Michigan Technological University 
1400 Townsend Drive 
Houghton, MI 49931 USA 
email: [email protected] 
Office: (906) 487-2546 
Home: (906) 482-1610 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------_ 
"
For more information on Bryonet please visit the IAB publication website. 
Apology for the delayed submission.
Regards Uwe

----------


## polyglott

Hello all,
I just want to point out that volume 5 appeared in October. This volume is titled USES and includes Chapter 4 Aquaria.
Regards Uwe

----------


## imported_stephan

Very interesting list of aquatic mosses! Has anyone here use Bryum pseudotriquetrum? It grows submerged in antarctic lakes and is apparently quite common in fens and marshes throughout europe and Asia. I've been trying to find the moss here but with no luck yet.

regards
Stephan

----------

